# material handlers



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm a glorified material handler cause my shop is tarded.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

2 companies I've worked for had one and it really puts an end to midday trips to the shop or supply house. Which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Some of the contractors in the local here use CWs, which are, in a nutshell, pre-apprentices or helpers who aren't authorized to do electrical work per the CW guidelines. Either they are waiting to start the apprenticeship after being accepted or people who may have been in school, but dropped back. In one instance, an apprentice was in a car accident which caused some mild brain damage. He dropped out of the program, but stayed on with a contractor as a helper. Their wages are lower and their duties are limited to mostly material handling, cleaning, errand running and the like, but for some, a foot in the door and definitely helps keep the job moving.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The main job for pre-apprentices is material handling. There`s one at work who took over from a now-first year apprentice. I on the other hand was pulling wire when I was a pre. :whistling2:


----------

